# SKA Biloxi Div. 7 Results??



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone heard the results of the tournament??


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a little snippet:

http://www.sunherald.com/sports/story/829594.html


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

full results??


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

was a tad sporty out there Sat.........probably 5-7 range at times

1st - Relentless 45.??

2nd - ?? 43.7

3rd - SET 4 Life 43.5

4th - My Dingy 42.7

5th - ?? ??

1st - Lady Angler - SET 4 Life

1st- Jr. Angler - SET 4 Life

We finally had a good tournament


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like SET 4 LIFE had a GREAT day!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! :clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats to team Set 4 Life. we're proud of you guys. good job to the My Dinghy team as well. nice showing for the pensacola crowd. 

fishing 5-7's in a 22 ft center console with a single engine is not a good idea. but, we did it anyway. we ran27 miles to the southeast and fished a small group of rigs. not a single king bite all day. (11 sharks though) i guess we weren't deep enough. but, i want to say thanks to my team for gritting it out and hanging in there. we were very disappointed to get skunked but we went out there and gave 110%. jack informed me that we should get an invite to nationals even with a 0 for Biloxi. i hope the weather is better in November.:banghead


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

:takephoto


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

<DIV align=center><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BORDER-RIGHT: #cccccc 1pt outset; BORDER-TOP: #cccccc 1pt outset; BORDER-LEFT: #cccccc 1pt outset; WIDTH: 525pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #cccccc 1pt outset; mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt; mso-border-alt: outset #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt" cellPadding=0 width=700 border=1><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #cccccc 1pt inset; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #cccccc 1pt inset; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #cccccc 1pt inset; WIDTH: 50%; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #cccccc 1pt inset; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-alt: inset #CCCCCC .75pt" vAlign=top width="50%"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; LINE-HEIGHT: 12pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: Helvetica">1. REELENTLESS ...................... 45.95*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: Helvetica">
_Contender / Yamaha_
Bennie Goldman Sr.
Bennie Goldman Jr.
Jeremy Goldman
Joey Lapyrouse

*2. SEA CRUSIER ....................... 43.70*
_Wellcraft / Yamaha_
Don Jackson
Donnie <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Jackson</st1lace></st1:City> Jr.
Russell Webb
Chase Webb

*3. SET 4 LIFE ........................... 43.52*
<st1lace w:st="on">_Cape Horn_</st1lace>_ / Yamaha_
Louis Arrazola
Scott Brown
Shanel Arrazola
Katelyn Brown
Waymon Hawkins

*4. MY DINGHY .......................... 42.57*
<st1lace w:st="on">_Cape Horn_</st1lace>_ / Yamaha_
James Hosman
John Hosman
Donnie Shear
Don Hosman

*5. INTENSE ................................ 36.76*
_Contender / Yamaha_
Neal Foster
Mark Collier
Josh Collier
Rick Collier
Chris Taylor<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #cccccc 1pt inset; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #cccccc 1pt inset; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #cccccc 1pt inset; WIDTH: 50%; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #cccccc 1pt inset; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-alt: inset #CCCCCC .75pt" vAlign=top width="50%"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; LINE-HEIGHT: 12pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: Helvetica">CLASS OF 23:*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: Helvetica">
*1. SNAFU .............................. 33.47*
_Contender / Yamaha_
Stephen Barfoot
Spencer Johnson
Andrew Barfoot
Chance Johnson

*2. STRIKE TWO .................... 32.91*
<st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">_Onslow_</st1laceName>_ <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType>_</st1lace>_ / Mercury_
Rob Lupola
Lisa Whitsett
Cliff Whittle
Ken Odom
Steve Steck

*3. DEUCES WILD .................. 32.05*
_Sea Quest / Suzuki_
Mark Poche
Michael Silver
Danny Toscano


*Top Lady Angler*
Shanel Arrazola
*SET 4 LIFE ..................... 43.52*

*Top Junior Angler*
Katelyn Brown
*SET 4 LIFE ...................... 43.52*

*Top Senior Angler:*
Don Jackson
*SEA CRUISER ...............................43.70*


*SKA TOP JUNIOR ANGLERS:*
_Sponsored by the Kajun Sportsman_
*1. Katelyn Brown*
SET 4 LIFE ....................... 43.52
*2. Josh Collier*
INTENSE .......................... 36.76
*3. Jacob North*
.38 SPECIAL ..................... 36.69


*MERCURY JUNIOR ANGLER SCHOLARSHIP WINNER:*
Jacob North 
*.38 SPECIAL* <o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job Set4life crew!!

Scott, did ya'll catch two 43.52's?? Looks like ya'll got top lady and top junior with the same weight!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

.......SKA goes by top weight for the boat not the person actually on the rod, the girls are normally our primary anglers but with the SKA it's just whether or not you have lady/junior's as part of your team and we generally fish both. my daughter and Lou's daughters.

I was definately happiest about the girls both taking 1st, with us fishing two ladies and a jr lady on our team, they put up with alot of mine and Lou's crap but ALWAYS hang in there!

Kudo's to the Strike Two team on their 2nd in class, that's is one pretty new boat Rob!

and to the My Dingy guys, we both made a pretty good run intosome "less than ideal sea conditions"


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice job Team SET4 LIFE.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks all! Like Scott mentioned, it was awesome to have our daughters in the top spots. Waymon did a fantastic job of getting that fish to the boat, 10 minutes and Scott had it on the gaff and in the boat. Conditions were about as nasty as they could get!

Kudos to the My Dinghy, Strike Two, SNAFU, Intense and Relentless teams, awesome job! The Snap Swivel brought in a Wahoo that weighed in at 93 lbs and change, what a catch!:clap


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats all. It was a bit sporty out there to say the least.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

CONGRATS!:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## Buck Wild (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats to Set 4 Life and the Dingy crew. Great showing for the Cape's!


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Set 4 Life! Have been out of town and unfortunately the rest of team could not participate during the re-scheduled time either. Good Luck in Nationals!

Steve

Team Adventure Quest II


----------

